# wsm ideas



## power (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi had the wsm now for 2 weeks and loving it! is there any recipes out there that take around 2 to 3 hours to cook! my first 2 cooks were 6 & 12 hours each!  I find for the $699 that the wsm cost it should of come with a better book, with more cooking times and recipes! What is a good book to buy to go with the WSM?  But it is much better then setting up the snake method on the old weber kettle!


----------



## countrysmoke (Aug 30, 2013)

$699, I only paid 399 for mine last year


----------



## power (Aug 30, 2013)

$699 for the 18.5! we dont even stock the wsm 22 inch! here in Australia!
weber Q320 I brought last year for $799!
I think we pay 50% more for webers and acceries!  then usa!
amazes me when you talk about Lowes.  and how cheap they are!
what do you guys pay for a large bag of charcoal? 

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## power (Aug 31, 2013)

20130608_083827.jpg



__ power
__ Aug 31, 2013


----------



## power (Aug 31, 2013)

sorry about the last photo was learning how to post a photo! but cant seem to be able to edit the post?


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 2, 2013)

Try a chicken or turkey. They don't take long and smoked chicken and/or turkey is great!

A fattie is a good short cook, too.


----------



## loock28 (Jan 2, 2014)

chicken breasts are very good and easy think only take about and hour and a half


----------



## dougmays (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope you didnt pay $699 for the WSM LOL!


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 3, 2014)

$699..... ouch!

I got my 22.5" for $365. As for you first smoke I suggest some chicken leg quarters, the dark meat is fairly foregiving and stays moist while you learn your vent contolls. I basically have boiled it down to two set ups:

Short cooks (less than 8 hrs) - Fill ring half full with unlit charcoal, put 4 or 5 fist sized chunks of wood around the outside of the ring, dump half a chimney of lit charcoal in the middle. After about 5 min. put the middle section and the lid on. Watch the lid therm and when it gets to 200° put HOT water in your water pan, put the lid back on and wait for it to get up to 230'ish, add meat, adjust vents to keep it from climbing to high. I usually have top vent 100% open, two bottom vents fully closed, and the third bottome vent 3/4 open - that will run around 250° for the full length of the smoke.

Long cooks are the same except after putting the 4 or 5 chunks of wood around the outside you then fill the ring the rest of the way, top it with another 4 or 5 chunks of wood and then dump your lit charcoal. The burried wood will kick in as it burns down to them so you don't have to keep adding wood every hour or so.

Remember a new WSM runs hot for the first dozen smokes or so. So make sure you damp it down early or the temps will get away from you and then it is really hard to bring them back down.


----------



## ultralow787 (Jan 3, 2015)

Power,

I thought things were pricey here in Canada compared to the US, but you folks have it much worse!

The 18.5 WSM goes for $340 to $360 here in the big box retailers. I found mine at Home Depot a few weeks ago with a sign above it that read $170!!! Brand new. They only had the one. When I took it up to check out, the girl rang up $406 with the taxes! I said no way and offered to go get the display sign that said $170. She said okay and when I brought it up, she rang it in with a $189 discount! Their regular price is $359.99.

I just couldn't pass this up. I was in the same store a few days ago and they had another unit in stock with the $360 price tag on it.

Now, when all this winter weather is over, I look forward to firing it up! I have already added the wheels to the stock legs.

Cheers!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 3, 2015)

$699 Aussie dollars equals $566 USD.  Still pricy compared to US.

Short cooks?  Here's what I have in my personal cookbook for 3 hours or less.

Beef:  Beef roasts like tri tip, cross rib, bottom round, anything that is steak-like or relatively lean.  IT just needs to reach 125-130F so it gets there fairly quickly.  Just need to do a reverse sear if you want some bark.  Meat loafs are awesome and usually finish to an IT of 165F in 2-3 hours at a 250F chamber temp.  Burgers are delicious too. 

Chicken: pretty much any way you want to fix it.  Crank the chamber temp up to 325F or more.  Finish at an IT of 165F.

Nuts: pretty much anything you want to smoke can be done in 30 minutes to an hour at 250F chamber temp.  I did 20 lbs of almonds the week before Christmas in 9 hours, 3 lbs at a time. 

Pork: loin and tenderloin smoked at 250-275F will be done to an IT of 145F relatively quickly. 

Fish: anything fish related, if smoke roasted, will finish in an hour or two at 225F or hotter.  Shrimp, salmon, trout, shark, lobster, you name it all smoke up nicely and finish relatively quickly. 

Sausage: I love any kind of smoked sausage.  They smoke up in about an hour or so and are awesome. 

Cookbooks?  I don't use a cookbook.  I'll use the Internet then convert oven recipes to my smoker.  I put the converted recipes in a cookbook software I have so I can call them up or change them at will.  As far as I'm concerned my WSM is just a smoky oven.  If an oven recipe says cook it at 350F, all that means to me is that it will take a little longer to get done when I smoke it in the WSM at 225F, 250F, 275F, etc.  All I'm concerned about is getting it through the danger zone in less than 4 hours.

If you want me to post some recipes just ask.  A push of a button and they will appear here.


----------



## krubby (Jan 4, 2015)

I vote chicken quarters.  Brine for 2-3 hours, the toss on for about 3-4 hours.  moist, delicious, and in the time range you are looking for.

Also I think a twice smoked ham only goes for 304 hours but I might be wrong


----------



## krubby (Jan 4, 2015)

power said:


> What is a good book to buy to go with the WSM?


well... this one...


and I am not just saying that.  I got 4-5 books from local library, this one was the best by far IMO


----------



## steve142 (Jan 4, 2015)

My first two smokes were chicken.  First one was chicken thighs and drums- smoked for 2.75 hours at 250, came out awesome!  Second was thighs, drums, and breasts- smoked at 240 for 3.5 hours.  Drums and thighs were awesome, breasts were a little dry with an internal temp of 172.

Smoking ribs as we speak...


----------

